# Smoked Almonds - To Brine or not to brine, that is the question



## bigfish98

I am thinking of doing a batch of smoked almonds (first ever) as I really love the ones from the can and I am on a low carb diet, but don't want to pay 5 bucks for a little can anymore.  I am thinking of using Todd's recipe with the egg wash but changing the seasonings to a more savory blend (again, low carb).  I have been looking at a lot of the posts on here about smoking nuts and some people brine theirs first.  Can someone let me know if it is worth it?  I want to make some right, but I also don't want to waste time brining if it doesn't make a tremendous difference.

Bigfish


----------



## kathrynn

I haven't smoked those nuts yet...but I am going to soon.  My thoughts would be that if you brine them the skins would come off the almonds.  I am not planning to brine them. I want the skins on!


----------



## smoking b

I would not brine the nuts if I were doing them. I tried it once & thought they ended up a little soggy. Perhaps I did something wrong but I have much better results without brining...


----------



## bigfish98

Thanks for the info.  I am thinking of heading to Sam's for a 3 lb bag after work!  Going ice fishing tomorrow and want a healthy snack.

Bigfish


----------



## smoking b

bigfish98 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I am thinking of heading to Sam's for a 3 lb bag after work!  Going ice fishing tomorrow and want a healthy snack.
> 
> Bigfish


Sounds like a really good plan - good luck with the ice fishing!


----------



## bbqbrett

I have done almonds and sunflower seeds a few times using Jeff's recipe(except I used a different rub) and brined them.  I have had very good results.  I use charcoal and wood got really good smoke but I upped the temp a bit for a while to get them crunchy.


----------



## smoking b

bigfish98 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I am thinking of heading to Sam's for a 3 lb bag after work!  Going ice fishing tomorrow and want a healthy snack.
> 
> Bigfish


So did you get the nuts?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Smoking B said:


> So did you get the nuts?


He's probably still on the Ice...Let's hope on and not through!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## bigfish98

Yep got some and smoked em up last night.  Went with Worchesteshire and two packages of ranch seasoning for the flavoring.  Worked pretty well.  Thinking of doing something hotter next time.  Good snack for fishing.  Only one walleye that was too small, but at least the nuts were good!

Bigfish













IMG_6185.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Jan 26, 2013


----------



## smoking b

Good deal! & glad you stayed on top of the ice  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The nuts do look good. What did you smoke them with?  I also second your idea to add heat - I love heat!


----------



## themule69

the nuts look great.


----------



## kathrynn

looks great Fish!


----------



## bigfish98

I used a mix of pellets.  I have a bag of the Hickory, Maple and Cherry blend as well as a bag of straight cherry.  I mix those about 50/50.  So I think it is like 67% Cherry, 16.5% Hickory and 16.5% Maple.  I have had problems burning straight Cherry in my AMNPS in the past so I mix it with the other mix.  Lately I have been putting the pellets in the microwave for about a minute before I light them and that seems to help a lot.  I am assuming it dries them out just a little more.  I may have to try doing straight cherry and nuking them.  I really like the Cherry smoke.

Bigfish


----------



## smoking b

bigfish98 said:


> I used a mix of pellets.  I have a bag of the Hickory, Maple and Cherry blend as well as a bag of straight cherry.  I mix those about 50/50.  So I think it is like 67% Cherry, 16.5% Hickory and 16.5% Maple.   I have had problems burning straight Cherry in my AMNPS in the past so I mix it with the other mix.  Lately I have been putting the pellets in the microwave for about a minute before I light them and that seems to help a lot.  I am assuming it dries them out just a little more.  I may have to try doing straight cherry and nuking them.  I really like the Cherry smoke.
> 
> Bigfish


Cherry mostly won't stay lit by itself. The easiest way to keep it lit is to put down a layer of easy burning pellets such as oak or hickory & put your cherry pellets on top of that base layer. The easy burning pellets on the bottom will ensure that your cherry pellets stay lit instead of going out


----------



## jtnf

I brine, then cold smoke for 4 - 6 hours in a tumbler, then turn up the heat to roast. I've never lost an almond skin!

When I want to add heat, I toss the already smoked and roasted almonds in Franks Redhot then dust with a mixture of cayenne pepper, paprika, black pepper, and white pepper, then roast them again in a cookie sheet or on a frogmat.

The hot ones got raves this year, but they definitely got soggy so the second roast was mandatory.

---Edit- Here's the construction thread for my tumbler: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119316/anybody-smoking-nuts-with-a-tumbler-rather-than-trays

Here's the result of brined, cold smoked, then roasted in that tumbler:













IMG_1086 - closeup.jpg



__ jtnf
__ Mar 22, 2012


----------



## jtnf

Another (recently learned) trick - If you are going to include pecans as pictured, either keep them segregated all the way thru roasting OR use a carefully timed blanching operation on the almonds...

The pecans are significantly softer than the almonds and cook a LOT faster when roasting.

The carefully timed blanch:

Bring just enough brine to cover the almonds to a full boil, then pour over almonds in a heat resistant container. Check the almonds for softness as the brine cools, and when the almonds are soft 1/8 - 1/4 the way thru dump in ice or icewater brine and stir them. Then add the pecans and let the brined nuts rest as usual.

This operation is pretty tough from a timing standpoint, but it pre-cooks the almonds enough to make the timing of their roasting coincide with the pecans - No more burned pecans!


----------



## roller

I like my nuts smoked with Hickory....


----------



## stevemax

Sorry I am late but here is a link to a recipe I am dying to try. http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/nuts.html


----------



## stevemax

Oops. Was thinking bout the jalapeno smoked almonds.  They look fantastic!


----------



## stevemax

Try this one (I have not tried this yet). The recipe says to use a Webber bullet because I found this on a Webber site but of course your favorite smoker will do.

2 cups whole natural almonds



1-1/2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce

 2 Tablespoons melted butter

 3/4 teaspoon granulated garlic

 2 Tablespoons + 2 teaspoons Tabasco green

 3/4 teaspoon salt

 pepper sauce

 1/2 teaspoon dry mustard

 1-1/2 teaspoons Tabasco red pepper sauce



Fire-up the Weber Bullet to 325°F. Put the water pan in place to protect the nuts from the direct fire, but leave the pan empty. Select two large chunks of a mild smoke wood —I used apple.

In a mixing bowl, combine melted butter and all the seasonings, stirring until well mixed. Add almonds and stir thoroughly to coat.

Pour the nuts onto a disposable 12" round foil pizza pan, spreading into a single layer. Place the pan on the top grate of the WSM and immediately add the smoke wood to the coals.

Bake at 300-325°F for 40-45 minutes, stirring every 10 minutes, until the liquid is absorbed and the almonds are light golden brown. Be careful to not overcook. Remove from the cooker and allow the nuts to cool. Store in an airtight container.


----------



## bigfish98

I am thinking of doing a batch of smoked almonds (first ever) as I really love the ones from the can and I am on a low carb diet, but don't want to pay 5 bucks for a little can anymore.  I am thinking of using Todd's recipe with the egg wash but changing the seasonings to a more savory blend (again, low carb).  I have been looking at a lot of the posts on here about smoking nuts and some people brine theirs first.  Can someone let me know if it is worth it?  I want to make some right, but I also don't want to waste time brining if it doesn't make a tremendous difference.

Bigfish


----------



## kathrynn

I haven't smoked those nuts yet...but I am going to soon.  My thoughts would be that if you brine them the skins would come off the almonds.  I am not planning to brine them. I want the skins on!


----------



## smoking b

I would not brine the nuts if I were doing them. I tried it once & thought they ended up a little soggy. Perhaps I did something wrong but I have much better results without brining...


----------



## bigfish98

Thanks for the info.  I am thinking of heading to Sam's for a 3 lb bag after work!  Going ice fishing tomorrow and want a healthy snack.

Bigfish


----------



## smoking b

bigfish98 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I am thinking of heading to Sam's for a 3 lb bag after work!  Going ice fishing tomorrow and want a healthy snack.
> 
> Bigfish


Sounds like a really good plan - good luck with the ice fishing!


----------



## bbqbrett

I have done almonds and sunflower seeds a few times using Jeff's recipe(except I used a different rub) and brined them.  I have had very good results.  I use charcoal and wood got really good smoke but I upped the temp a bit for a while to get them crunchy.


----------



## smoking b

bigfish98 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I am thinking of heading to Sam's for a 3 lb bag after work!  Going ice fishing tomorrow and want a healthy snack.
> 
> Bigfish


So did you get the nuts?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Smoking B said:


> So did you get the nuts?


He's probably still on the Ice...Let's hope on and not through!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## bigfish98

Yep got some and smoked em up last night.  Went with Worchesteshire and two packages of ranch seasoning for the flavoring.  Worked pretty well.  Thinking of doing something hotter next time.  Good snack for fishing.  Only one walleye that was too small, but at least the nuts were good!

Bigfish













IMG_6185.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Jan 26, 2013


----------



## smoking b

Good deal! & glad you stayed on top of the ice  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The nuts do look good. What did you smoke them with?  I also second your idea to add heat - I love heat!


----------



## themule69

the nuts look great.


----------



## kathrynn

looks great Fish!


----------



## bigfish98

I used a mix of pellets.  I have a bag of the Hickory, Maple and Cherry blend as well as a bag of straight cherry.  I mix those about 50/50.  So I think it is like 67% Cherry, 16.5% Hickory and 16.5% Maple.  I have had problems burning straight Cherry in my AMNPS in the past so I mix it with the other mix.  Lately I have been putting the pellets in the microwave for about a minute before I light them and that seems to help a lot.  I am assuming it dries them out just a little more.  I may have to try doing straight cherry and nuking them.  I really like the Cherry smoke.

Bigfish


----------



## smoking b

bigfish98 said:


> I used a mix of pellets.  I have a bag of the Hickory, Maple and Cherry blend as well as a bag of straight cherry.  I mix those about 50/50.  So I think it is like 67% Cherry, 16.5% Hickory and 16.5% Maple.   I have had problems burning straight Cherry in my AMNPS in the past so I mix it with the other mix.  Lately I have been putting the pellets in the microwave for about a minute before I light them and that seems to help a lot.  I am assuming it dries them out just a little more.  I may have to try doing straight cherry and nuking them.  I really like the Cherry smoke.
> 
> Bigfish


Cherry mostly won't stay lit by itself. The easiest way to keep it lit is to put down a layer of easy burning pellets such as oak or hickory & put your cherry pellets on top of that base layer. The easy burning pellets on the bottom will ensure that your cherry pellets stay lit instead of going out


----------



## jtnf

I brine, then cold smoke for 4 - 6 hours in a tumbler, then turn up the heat to roast. I've never lost an almond skin!

When I want to add heat, I toss the already smoked and roasted almonds in Franks Redhot then dust with a mixture of cayenne pepper, paprika, black pepper, and white pepper, then roast them again in a cookie sheet or on a frogmat.

The hot ones got raves this year, but they definitely got soggy so the second roast was mandatory.

---Edit- Here's the construction thread for my tumbler: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119316/anybody-smoking-nuts-with-a-tumbler-rather-than-trays

Here's the result of brined, cold smoked, then roasted in that tumbler:













IMG_1086 - closeup.jpg



__ jtnf
__ Mar 22, 2012


----------



## jtnf

Another (recently learned) trick - If you are going to include pecans as pictured, either keep them segregated all the way thru roasting OR use a carefully timed blanching operation on the almonds...

The pecans are significantly softer than the almonds and cook a LOT faster when roasting.

The carefully timed blanch:

Bring just enough brine to cover the almonds to a full boil, then pour over almonds in a heat resistant container. Check the almonds for softness as the brine cools, and when the almonds are soft 1/8 - 1/4 the way thru dump in ice or icewater brine and stir them. Then add the pecans and let the brined nuts rest as usual.

This operation is pretty tough from a timing standpoint, but it pre-cooks the almonds enough to make the timing of their roasting coincide with the pecans - No more burned pecans!


----------



## roller

I like my nuts smoked with Hickory....


----------



## stevemax

Sorry I am late but here is a link to a recipe I am dying to try. http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/nuts.html


----------



## stevemax

Oops. Was thinking bout the jalapeno smoked almonds.  They look fantastic!


----------



## stevemax

Try this one (I have not tried this yet). The recipe says to use a Webber bullet because I found this on a Webber site but of course your favorite smoker will do.

2 cups whole natural almonds



1-1/2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce

 2 Tablespoons melted butter

 3/4 teaspoon granulated garlic

 2 Tablespoons + 2 teaspoons Tabasco green

 3/4 teaspoon salt

 pepper sauce

 1/2 teaspoon dry mustard

 1-1/2 teaspoons Tabasco red pepper sauce



Fire-up the Weber Bullet to 325°F. Put the water pan in place to protect the nuts from the direct fire, but leave the pan empty. Select two large chunks of a mild smoke wood —I used apple.

In a mixing bowl, combine melted butter and all the seasonings, stirring until well mixed. Add almonds and stir thoroughly to coat.

Pour the nuts onto a disposable 12" round foil pizza pan, spreading into a single layer. Place the pan on the top grate of the WSM and immediately add the smoke wood to the coals.

Bake at 300-325°F for 40-45 minutes, stirring every 10 minutes, until the liquid is absorbed and the almonds are light golden brown. Be careful to not overcook. Remove from the cooker and allow the nuts to cool. Store in an airtight container.


----------

